
60% of Americans with European Ancestry Can Be Identified by DNA - atlasunshrugged
https://www.wired.com/story/genome-hackers-show-no-ones-dna-is-anonymous-anymore/
======
atlasunshrugged
"Those interlocking family trees, connecting people through bits of DNA, have
now grown so big that they can be used to find more than half the US
population. In fact, according to new research led by Erlich, published today
in Science, more than 60 percent of Americans with European ancestry can be
identified through their DNA using open genetic genealogy databases,
regardless of whether they’ve ever sent in a spit kit."

~~~
AstralStorm
The database means that soon everyone in meatspace (pun intended) not taking
special steps will be possible to identify from a small sample. It is
problematic and highly abusable.

What they're not mentioning is key error rates...

Combine that with electronic identification and advertisement kind of
databases, suddenly few will be pseudonymous, not to mention anonymous.

